# beagle training pen



## haftofsh (Feb 16, 2004)

Does anyone know of someone around mid michigan who has a beagle training pen where they run your beagle with other dogs to train them. I thought there was a guy with one by Marion Springs. PM me if you know of one thanks...


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

Jim Wale in Merrill used to have one.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Barney Dailey in Hubbardston used to have one.


----------



## walleye will (Aug 23, 2006)

I know a guy but he is a long drive for you. I think you should be able to find someone around your home. But if you get into a pinch call Dave Drummond 810 841 5236 . Off the subject, but I have been killing the fish with your old Lund.


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Call
Jim Wale
989-643-5127

Scott
Lake Orion.


----------



## sharodhunter1226 (Sep 29, 2008)

Look up black river beagles on the net and give them a call they are by Grand Rapids.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

I like Lonnie Morden. ph# 989-365-3343


----------



## haftofsh (Feb 16, 2004)

Thx guys! I will give Jim a call. Walleye Will im glad to hear your getting some use out of it. I too have hammered the eyes this year in my new Crestliner. I do miss the Lund tho and am thinking about going back to one....


----------

